# Access 2003 stürzt beim Zugriff auf MySQL ab



## jabba123 (22. August 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe MySQL 4.1 auf einem W2K Server im Einsatz. Ich möchte mit Access 2003 von einem W2K-Client per ODBC auf die DB zugreifen. Auf dem Client ist der ODBC-Treiber 3.51.11 installiert. Ich kann die ODBC-Datenquelle auf dem Client problemlos einrichten und den Test, den der Treiber mitbringt, erfolgreich durchführen.

Sobald ich aber versuche, in Access 2003 die Datenquelle zu öffnen und eine Tabelle zu verknüpfen, schmiert Access kommentarlos ab. Gleiches Problem mit Access 2000. Nur Access 97 habe ich ans laufen bekommen.

Ich bin ein wenig gefrustet, weil alle immer schreiben, wie schön der DB-Zugriff per Access ist, und ich noch nicht mal an die Tabellen komme   

Weiss jemand Rat 

Gruß, Uli


----------



## maexle1894 (22. August 2005)

Hi,
 wie greifst du zu? Per "localhost" oder IP? Hast du evntl. kein MySQL Passwort angegeben? (Daran lags komischerweise bei mir)

 Grüße


----------



## jabba123 (23. August 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe im ODBC-Treiber die IP des Servers eingetragen. Passwort ist auch hinterlegt. Ich hab es zunächst als root versucht, dann auch nochmal einen neuen User für ODBC Zugriff eingerichtet. Macht aber keinen Unterschied.

gruß, uli


----------



## ts-wr (29. September 2005)

Hallo Uli,
konntest Du das Problem inzwischen lösen ?

Ich habe nämlich das gleiche Fehlerbild.
Das Umfeld :
 - PC mit W2k / Office 2003 ( WS )
 - alle MS-Patches und Service-Pack´s installiert
 - MS-Virtueller-PC mit W2k ( vpc )
 - MySql-Server 5.0.13 auf vpc
 - MySql-ODBC 3.51.11-2 auf WS
 - MySQLQuerryBrowser und MySqlMigrationToolKit auf WS

Zustand
 - Mysql-Server läuft auf vpc
 - Zugriff mittels MySqlQuerryBrowser von vpc und WS ohne Probleme möglich
 - Einrichtung MySqlODBC auf WS problemlos möglich / Test erfolgreich
 - Übertragung einer Testdatenbank ( ACCESS 2003 ) von WS mittels MySqlMigrationToolKit ohne Probleme möglich / Daten in MySql-Datenbank angekommen
 - herstellen Verbindung aus ACCESS von WS über ODBC-Treiber -> Absturz ACCESS

 - Recherche im Internet zu diesem Problem hat mich zu Deinem Problemfall geführt

Schön wäre es natürlich, wenn Du schon eine Lösung gefunden hättest, oder aber es gibt jemanden, der weiß, wo man was ändern und einstellen muß, damit die Sache funkktioniert.

Gruss
TSW


----------



## Slizzzer (4. Oktober 2005)

Ich würd zunächst mal die Ereignisanzeige und evtl. vorhandene LOG-Dateien prüfen. Vielleicht ist da schon was zu finden!?


----------



## jabba123 (6. Oktober 2005)

Hallo TSW

ich konnte das Problem bisher leider nicht lösen. Ich glaube allerdings nun, die Ursache zu kennen.

Neben dem MySQL ODBC Treiber ist auf meinem System auch ein Basis ODBC Treiber für den Zugriff auf einen Pro5-Server installiert. Ich vermute, daß die beiden sich nicht mögen, denn ich habe jetzt ein separates System nur mit MyODBC aufgesetzt und das funktioniert problemlos. Sobald ich den zweiten ODBC-Treiber installiere,  nix mehr. Das hilft mir nur nicht weiter, da ich ein Access-Frontend brauche, mit dem ich auf beide Datenquellen zugreifen kann :-(

gruß, Uli


----------

